# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Мистически расходуется оперативная память

## Kivlov

Привет!

Не так давно заметил, что при длительной работе компьютера, оперативная  память начинает медленно съедаться. Например, сразу после загрузки  системы занятой оперативной памяти 25%. Через сутки, уже 40, и т.д. Дня  через 3-4 количество занятой оперативной памяти увеличивается до 80-90% и  система начинает тормозить. После перезагрузки первое время всё  нормально, но затем опять всё повторяется. 

Пробовал смотреть и через диспетчер задач, и через Process Explorer, и  через Монитор Ресурсов. Ну в упор не видно там процесса или службы  системной, которая была съедала память. Не сходится баланс между графой  "используемая память" и если сложить память, использующуяся всеми  процессами в списке (см. скриншот). Мистика какая-то... Что делать? Как  определить причину?

Операционная система Windows 7 x64 Максимальная, оперативной памяти  установлено 8 гб. Раньше всё было нормально, никакого нового софта не  устанавливал. Очень странно, но проблема появилась просто из ниоткуда.  До этого целый год компьютер прекрасно работал неделями без выключения, и  всё было нормально.

----------

